# walther p22



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just bought one
so thoughts, comments, what to look for
your experiences will be appreciated
also will be getting the walther laser light later
comments on the walther laser light also would be great


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Which one did you get? What made me fall in love with the Walthers was the P-22 I bought my wife. It's the one with the long barrel with the fake compensator. It had such a Modern, eye catching high tech design to it that made it impossible to keep my hand off it. It lead me to this site from a Google search about them and it showed a posting by shipwreck. After joining this site I ended up getting back into guns. Now I have two safes full of them.

It was a pain to take off the compensator each time I field striped it. I thought it would wear off in no time so I bought a small barrel and now take it to the range more due to the ease of cleaning it. It took me an hour to try to put it back together the first time and it's the first pistol that I had to read the manual on how to put it back together. I even figured out the MKII on my own. That's why I asked which one you got.

I find it strange that they have so many options for the P22 and not the P99. I even heard that special forces carries the P22 sometimes. I'm still trying to figure out why if that was true.

The best thing about the P22 is that it's fun. I would not buy it for competition because it's so light it's hard for me to shoot it fast and be accurate. My wife out shoots me with it and she is not that good yet.

Have fun with it. it's a blast period.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

I held one for the first time last week and it really felt sweet. I might put that on the wishlist. Alot of people love them.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i love it and all of its features
now (saturday night) i will take it to the range tomorrow and put 100 rounds thru it - ill let you know how it turns out


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

only 100 rds?! Buy a brick of 500 remington golden bullets and have fun. I love mine it's a great little plinker. I hope to bag some squirrels with it this fall.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i put 100 rounds of cci stingers thru it
no hickups at all
using the laser sight was really fun - at 10, 12 and 25 yards they all were low by about 1 - 2 inches so I have to adjust the laser

my question is what distance should I sight the laser in for? i am considering either 25 feet or 25 yards.


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

*P22 for Practice?*

Anyone use the P22 (or similar) as a practice weapon for CCW? I carry a Glock 30 typically as my primary but am trying to decide if I should by a .22LR kit for it or a P22 for practice.

Thanks, Michael


----------



## MrsNukeHayes (Oct 23, 2007)

WELL, i bought my husband a wather P22, and ive kind of taken in over for myself! I love it, im petite, so its the perfect size for me and just a lot of fun to shoot. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do!!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey mhiggi02:
i haven't got the PPS but I plan on using the p22 for practice then have the pps for later - they are the same size


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I just bought one yesterday. I bought it because i wanted a little .22 i could shoot all day long for cheap. It certainly does that. The only problem is that i find it a little boring to shoot for some reason. I have a taurus pt-22 that i liked to shoot, but it broke and i dont think its worth 50 bucks to ship it to taurus. The walther is much more accurate than the little taurus, but there is vurtually no kick and it makes maybe half as much noise. Where's the fun in that?


----------

